# Font Verwaltung unter Linux!



## marcoX (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es ein solch änliches Schriftenverwaltungs-Programm für Linux wie das für Windows:
Typograf ?

Wäre klasse

Gruß
Marco


----------



## JohannesR (5. Januar 2004)

Ich kenne das Programm nicht, aber hast du schonmal xfontsel ausprobiert?


----------

